# Finnex Ray2 vs aquaray Grobeam



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Trying to decide on the new lighting for my new 8 foot 240 gallon. The tank is heavily planted with ada substrate and presurized co2. I have a lot of plants that do require high lighting and would prefer to stick with LEDS. From what i have been able to find these are two of the top runners. Please let me know if you have had any expeirence with them or another large led system/light that would work well for the 2 foot deep aquarium. I currently am running the satellite freshwater plus light strips on my 110 gallon however I dont think they will be able to handle the step up to a 2 foot deep tank.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi - how many of the Satellite freshwater plus lights do you have running on your 110 and how deep is it? I'm looking at this and reading some conflicting info on how much light it's producing.


----------

